# HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS...  



























visit WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM FOR FUTURE EVENTS..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11046498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I will make it 2 as many as i can and show support :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 10 2008, 01:53 AM~11053034
> *I will make it 2 as many as i can and show support  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TTT..........


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11046498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY"


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11046498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: Watz up Homies? just stoping by to show some respect...& since im here already whens tha Bbq? :rofl: .... Hollar!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUM LUV......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 10:07 PM~11090285
> *:wave: Watz up Homies? just stoping by to show some respect...& since im here already whens tha Bbq? :rofl: .... Hollar!
> *


 :biggrin: ..THERE WILL BE PLENTY..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11091440
> *HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUM LUV......
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Houston Lowrider Council 4th Annual Toy Drive/ Car Show 
December 7th, 2008

More details coming soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jul 17 2008, 07:15 AM~11110246
> *Houston Lowrider Council 4th Annual Toy Drive/ Car Show
> December 7th, 2008
> 
> ...


 :0 ..SAY WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...  ALREADY.COM


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 15 2008, 04:21 PM~11095713
> *:biggrin: ..THERE WILL BE PLENTY..
> *


Ill bring tha tortillas & my pansa :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11116094
> *Ill bring tha tortillas & my pansa :biggrin:
> *


LOL...... :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU MIGHT HAVE SOME COMP....LOT OF 3XL MF'S IN THE HLC.. :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

What's up HLC, :wave: ,just wanna show some love & respect to ya'll...have a good night!

Raul
President,La Compania Waco TX


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2008, 09:06 PM~11116186
> *LOL...... :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU MIGHT HAVE SOME COMP....LOT OF 3XL MF'S IN THE HLC.. :biggrin:
> *


Its ok i got Miggy to back me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 09:20 PM~11116909
> *What's up HLC, :wave: ,just wanna show some love & respect to ya'll...have a good night!
> 
> Raul
> ...


  ..wut up homie...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: Hows it goin...seems like we are in a good path for a better future... see yall soon :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 18 2008, 02:08 PM~11122094
> *:biggrin: Hows it goin...seems like we are in a good path for a better future... see yall soon :biggrin:
> *


  CTLC & HLC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11046498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11046498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

any swap meets yall know about???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

BUFFALO FRED’S ICEHOUSE PRESENTS:

Lorenzo De Zavala’s 1st Annual 

Bar-B-Que Sale and Raffle. 





There will be Classic Cars and Custom Harleys



Where: 2708 N. Shepherd Dr.

When?: SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2008

TIME?: 11:00AM UNTIL 09:00PM





COME OUT AND ENJOY THE MUSIC OF

“Johnny and the Heartbreakers” And “3rd Leg Band”

PLUS ENJOY GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF FUN!

BEER, AND WINE ARE AVAILABLE FROM 

BUFFALO FRED’S

They need some custom cars, bikes and motorcycles for display. 
Please bring your ride by 10 am. Please come by if you're not doing anything we could use your support. 

For information :Email = [email protected] Or visit our site at www.ldz1397.org


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 29 2008, 07:12 PM~11210488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11046498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HISTORY IN THE MAKING MY FELLOW BROTHERS....
HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL AND CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL ARE UNIFIED....UNITY IS POWER IN OUR MOVEMENT...KEEPING OUR LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE ALIVE IN TX IS OUR GOAL!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up mike..hunt me down a grill..my lac brother...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2008, 09:41 PM~11250180
> *wut up mike..hunt me down a grill..my lac brother...
> *



sup wit it homie......i hope we did some good down there yesterday....i'm on the hunt for ya homie......


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11046498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11046498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2008, 07:26 PM~11249070
> *HISTORY IN THE MAKING MY FELLOW BROTHERS....
> HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL AND CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL ARE UNIFIED....UNITY IS POWER IN OUR MOVEMENT...KEEPING OUR LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE ALIVE IN TX IS OUR GOAL!
> 
> ...


That's allright hometown !!  Would be something else if all of a Texas could unite under one banner.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TTT....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

had a nice time out there sunday...4 sure will be back 4 more events...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE ON DEC. 7TH..LOCATION TBA..HOPE TO SEE ALL OF HTOWN HELP OUT FOR THOSE WHO ARE IN NEED THIS CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH 2008 FROM 12-5PM.
THE LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS. 
I 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE 

WE WILL BE TAKING TOY DONATIONS AND MONEY DONATIONS.
ALL PROCEEDS ARE FOR THE BRIDGE OVER TROUBLE WATERS WOMEN SHELTER.

WE WILL HAVE HLC MEMBERS RIDES ON DISPLAY..THIS IS AN OPEN INVITE FOR ALL LOWRIDER WHO WANT TO DISPLAY THERE RIDES FOR A GOOD CAUSE.
FLYER COMING SOON..MORE INFO PM ME OR CALL ME 832 213 8219..GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:13 AM~12189646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 07:04 PM~12306159
> *:0
> *


TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2008, 09:07 PM~12306196
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

indeed....


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

LOOKING FOR PICTURES OR VIDEO CLIPS OF PAUL WALL'S PERFORMANCE ON THE WEGO SUPER SHOW IN HOUSTON......willing to negotiate for some cash in your pocket..in time for christmas..get at me...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2008, 09:13 AM~12189646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*LOCATION TOM BASS PARK PAVILLION #2 
11AM-5PM
BYOG

MORE DETAILS AND FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 3 2008, 05:44 PM~12327006
> *:0
> *


indeed


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2008, 04:37 PM~12326468
> *LOCATION TOM BASS PARK PAVILLION #2
> 11AM-5PM
> BYOG
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 4 2008, 04:22 PM~12336847
> *:cheesy:
> *


to the 2nd power


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC BRINGING EVENTS TO HTOWN..ALL YR LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2008, 06:26 AM~12342695
> *to the 2nd power
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

hno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2008, 04:37 PM~12326468
> *
> LOCATION TOM BASS PARK PAVILLION #2
> 11AM-5PM
> ...


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

ANY CAR SHOWS THIS WEEKEND NEAR HARRIS COUNTY?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 08:38 PM~12754038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*


*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*











*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403


************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats da deal HLC??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 23 2009, 04:02 PM~13088545
> *whats da deal HLC??
> *


WUT UP MIGGY...HOW THINGS IN CT??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 06:47 PM~13079237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 23 2009, 06:42 PM~13088960
> *WUT UP MIGGY...HOW THINGS IN CT??
> *


just had our 1st meeting for 09 a couple of weeks ago. hopefully we'll get to have a picnic or get together sometime in the spring or summer time. i see Mike and Royal Touch are having one, i might just have to go check that out if its ok with you guys ..
i got the lincoln in the bodyshop now, all body work is done now and its gettin painted. should be done by this saturday


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 06:47 PM~13079237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*NEXT SUNDAY 3/22/09 WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE KFC ON THE CORNER OF I-45 SOUTH @ EDGEBROOK...

$5 DONATIONS... 11AM-??

COME OUT AND SUPPORT*.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:37 PM~13282347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:37 PM~13282347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:37 PM~13282347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 06:47 PM~13079237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*

*APRIL 5TH ..ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403

APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW @ NORTHLINE HCC
CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 07:47 PM~13437202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13379265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

Whats up HLC been gone for a while now I'm back in town I will be done next sunday jusy in time for the picnic should be good hope to see everyone there if you'll need anything just hollar


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Apr 3 2009, 08:49 PM~13479513
> *Whats up HLC been gone for a while now I'm back in town I will be done next sunday jusy in time for the picnic should be good hope to see everyone there if you'll need anything just hollar
> *


wut up D .conrats on yalls club reppin and winning in dallas..


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to bad I couldn't go I missed it So whats up for easter


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON MAY 17TH AT THE PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET FROM 1-6PM..WE HAVE PERMISSION TO POST UP ARE RIDES ON THE SPENCER HWY ENTRANCE LOT FOR THE DAY..ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!! MORE INFO COMING SOON!! PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Sunday August 30th 2009 Players Paradise and Slab 2 Dubz Carclub are holding a picnic at Bear Creek Park off of Clay Road by Eldridge. Flyer is yet to come being worked on right now... we are inviting all clubs to come out and have fun bring your families this is a family event with games and fun stuff to do. for more info on this you can message here or call rico @281-222-7302 


Houston we are having a Lowrider Exhibition and Tejano Sowcase on August 9th 2009 @ Discovery Green Park Downtown. This is in Ceelebration of Hispanic Heritage Month From 2pm to 6pm for more info to come or contact Rico @281 222 7302.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 8 2009, 06:20 PM~14416366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC MEMEBER ..JUICED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB PRESENTS...


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

HLC Members...JuiceD Lowrider Club Present.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC 2009 SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT 
CHAMPIONS

EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Sep 29 2009, 05:35 PM~15221963
> *HLC Members...JuiceD Lowrider Club Present.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC EVENTS*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2009, 09:12 AM~15619123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Commercial for the Houston Lowrider Toy Drive on rotation at http://www.thebeat713.com & http://www.tejanohitsradio.com every hour. The cabrones messed up on exhibition time. :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO DISPLAY THERE RIDE OR BIKE... THIS IS NOT ONLY FOR HLC MEMBERS..THIS IS A EXIBITION SHOW ONLY... IF INTERESTED ON DISPLAYING OR FOR MORE INFO CALL ME ASK FOR GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND DONATE A GIFT FOR THOSE WHO NEED HELP THIS YR.*

ALSO THERE ARE TWO MORE LOWRIDER EVENTS IN HOUSTON THAT ARE DOING SOMETHING FOR THE KIDS IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ABOUT.

*LATIN FANTASY C.C. ANNUAL TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW ON DEC. 13TH AT PEP BOYS OFF 610 CALL SHORTYS SHOP FOR MORE INFO 713 880 3119*
*
AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO DISPLAY THERE RIDE OR BIKE... THIS IS NOT ONLY FOR HLC MEMBERS..THIS IS A EXIBITION SHOW ONLY... IF INTERESTED ON DISPLAYING OR FOR MORE INFO CALL ME ASK FOR GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND DONATE A GIFT FOR THOSE WHO NEED HELP THIS YR.*

*AN UPDATE FOR THE H.L.C. TOYDRIVE: IF ANYONE WANTS TO DONATE USED CHILDREN CLOTHING (BABY, TODDLER, YOUNG CHILDREN OR ALSO FEMALE ADULT CLOTHING) THEY'LL ACCEPT THAT SINCE THEY DISTRIBUTE THAT AMONG FAMILIES WHO CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY NEW CLOTHING. BABY/CHILDREN WINTER JACKETS ALSO ACCEPTED. MAKE SURE YOU BOX IT UP AND PLEASE NO USED UNDERWEAR!!! TEJANOHITSRADIO DOT COM HAS ALREADY RAISED ALMOST $200.00 AND TOYS FROM THE LISTENERS ALREADY AND HOPE TO RECIEVE MORE IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS. WE'VE GOT THAT COMMERCIAL RUNNING DAY AND NIGHT TIL THE DAY OF THE EVENT AND ALSO THE DJ'S PROMOTING IT.

THANKS,
LATIN*

ALSO THERE ARE TWO MORE LOWRIDER EVENTS IN HOUSTON THAT ARE DOING SOMETHING FOR THE KIDS IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ABOUT.

*LATIN FANTASY C.C. ANNUAL TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW ON DEC. 13TH AT PEP BOYS OFF 610 CALL SHORTYS SHOP FOR MORE INFO 713 880 3119*
*
AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2009, 01:20 PM~15834370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR THIS SUNDAY AT MACGREGOR PARK 4:30 PM. WE ARE GOING TO CELEBRATE OUR 5 YR ANNIVERSARY ALL YEAR LONG. AND BY DOING THAT WE ATTEND TO BRING BACK MACGREGOR PARK. IT IS THE BIRTH PLACE OF THE IDEA AND CREATION OF THE HLC.

THIS OPEN INVITATION TO ALL CLUBS, SHOPS OR SOLO RIDERS WHO WOULD BE INTERESTED IN JOING THE HLC OR FINDING OUT INFORMATION ABOUT FUTURE EVENTS TO SUPPORT OR HOST THIS YR. WE ARE HERE TO PROVIDE UNITY FOR ALL LOWRIDERS AND CUSTOMIZERS THAT SUPPORT AND LIVE THIS LIFE STYLE. OUR GOAL AND MOTTO STILL TO THIS DAY IS .."SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY" WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. BECOME PART OF THIS COUNCIL OR SUPPORT THIS COUNCIL. IT IS ALL WE ASK FROM YOU. 

GOOFY 
FOUNDER/CHAIRMAN OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL.*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*713892-9902
for applications early registrations extended to jan 25*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hope some of ya'll can make it!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Krazy Toyz Car Show August 8, 2010.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 14 2010, 08:56 PM~16613386
> *Krazy Toyz Car Show August 8, 2010.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2010, 07:15 PM~17095690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this sunday?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 8 2010, 10:11 AM~17133812
> *this sunday?
> *


  indeed


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOPE EVERYONE IN HOUSTON CAN COME OUT TO CELEBRATE THE HLC'S 5YR ANNIVERSARY. THE HLC IS HERE FOR HOUSTON AND SURROUNDING AREAS..TO HOST EVENTS, KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN A POSTIVE WAY AND FOR MOST US LOWRIDERS!

I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN PASSIONATE ABOUT THE COUNCIL..SINCE THE IDEA WAS PUT OUT THERE. IVE HAD MADE MANY NEW FRIENDS..AND LOST ALOT OF FRIENDS BECAUSE OF THE COUNCIL. BUT I WILL NEVER REGRET WHAT I DECIDED TO DO. I WILL ALWAYZ LEAD HLC IN THE RIGHT PATH WITH THE HELP OF ITS MEMBERS AND WE WILL CONTINUTE TO BRING "SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY!!"

GOOFY
CHAIRMAN/FOUNDER OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2010, 03:20 PM~17146428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TEXAS LOWRIDERS (May 14, 2010)

Whats up HLC! Keep reppin Lowriding in Houston Hard!

Check us out TexasLowrider.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

any idea on a date for the toy drive this year?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2010, 09:46 PM~18430809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2010, 11:46 PM~18430809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the same spot that the latin kustoms show was at?


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 18 2010, 09:11 AM~18597242
> *is this the same spot that the latin kustoms show was at?
> *


same place homie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 18 2010, 08:11 AM~18597242
> *is this the same spot that the latin kustoms show was at?
> *


Thats right. been at this same place last 4+ years... plenty of space and theres an indoors to keep cool...



*WE WILL ALSO HAVE ACCESS TO THE RESTAURANT ON THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE BUILDING WITH A BAR IN THE BACK WITH POOL TABLES AND THE GAME PLAYING!*


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 29 2010, 06:04 PM~18942380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 29 2010, 04:04 PM~18942380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday. All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.* http://www.kidsmealshouston.org

*No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.

TejanoHitsRadio D.j.'s Mystery & James Soria will be there mixing up the tunes throughout the day along with the young Mariachi/Tejana Singers that performed at the Houston Region Tour Carshow compliments of Tejanohitsradio. They put on a good performance and impressed the attendance at that show. There will also be face painting for the children that attend compliments of THR also.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday. All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.* http://www.kidsmealshouston.org

*No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.

TejanoHitsRadio D.j.'s Mystery & James Soria will be there mixing up the tunes throughout the day along with the young Mariachi/Tejana Singers that performed at the Houston Region Tour Carshow compliments of Tejanohitsradio. They put on a good performance and impressed the attendance at that show. There will also be face painting for the children that attend compliments of THR also.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2010, 06:47 AM~19099806
> *Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday.  All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.  http://www.kidsmealshouston.org
> 
> No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.
> ...


is there any cruising going on after the show


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*This coming Sunday November 28th from 12-4pm.*


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/SHORTYFLYER.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*TejanoHitsRadio & Thebeat713 d.j.'s will be there mixing the tunes and will bring out Houston's young Tejana/Mariachi singers for the event. Come out and show support for Shorty's 19th Annual Jugetes Para el Barrio Toy Drive.*


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 19 2010, 11:38 PM~19371774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TejanoHitsRadio is working in conjunction with Hollywood studios. In attendance will be promoters from the movie The Green Hornet at the Houston Lowrider Council Kickoff Picnic. More details coming soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2010, 03:48 PM~19404149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 there will be a promoter from the Hollywood studios giving out free passes, souvenirs, t-shirts and other promotional items for the movie at this weekends Houston Lowrider Council Annual Kick off event.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2010, 01:48 PM~19404149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 19 2010, 09:38 PM~19371774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC 6TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
APRIL 3RD 2011
MACGREGOR PARK HOUSTON TX
AWARDS FOR BEST OF..,PEOPLE CHOICE, CLUB PARTICIPATION,KIDS TUG O WAR AND KIDS SACK RACE.

$$ AWARDS FOR CAR/TRUCK HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS

FLYER COMING LATER THIS WEEK!!!!*


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Feb 25 2011, 03:28 PM~19959713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Free promotional items at this carshow & movie passes.*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

Any shows this weekn


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*TOMORROW!!!!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

View attachment 349788

*Save The Date!
**Latin Fantasy c.c. will be hosting their 20th Annual Jugetes Para el Barrio benefit car show on December 4, 2011. Location will be announced later.*


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------

